# Meguiars Deluxe Car Car Kit



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Meguiars Deluxe Car Care Kit £35 at Halfords around £100 worth of stuff

Ultimate Wash & Wax 473ml
Ultimate Quik Wax 450ml 
Supreme Shine Microfibre (x2) 
Hot Rims Wheel & Tyre Cleaner 710ml 
Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel 473ml 
Tyre Dressing Applicator Pad
Perfect Clarity Glass Cleaner 473ML
And black case bag


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/car-cleaning-kits/meguiars-deluxe-car-car-kit
The link to kit


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

There's only a £15 saving though on the normal price...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

Naith said:


> There's only a £15 saving though on the normal price...


Isn't £15 enough of a saving for £80 worth of products, £35 is way cheap


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Halfords show the original price was £50. Where do you get it is £100 worth of stuff?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Naith said:


> There's only a £15 saving though on the normal price...





Andy from Sandy said:


> Halfords show the original price was £50. Where do you get it is £100 worth of stuff?


Ok i dont know why your flaming me for putting this up i was only trying to help. Here is the break down of each product on Halfords website i know it says £50 all i said was its around £100 worth of stuff.
Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax 16oz £9.50
Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax 450ml £13.99
Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre £7.00 x2 so £14 
Meguiars Hot Rims All Wheel Cleaner 710ml £11.99
Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection 473ml £11.99
Meguiars Tyre Dressing Applicator Pad £6.99
Meguiars Perfect Clarity Glass Cleaner 473ml £9.99
And the bag on Ebay retail price £22

total around £100 :wall:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That's a decent kit for any beginning, I'm almost tempted myself... But I already have other products (10 of each) that do the same thing. 

But for a beginner it's an awesome kit


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

BillyT said:


> Ok i dont know why your flaming me for putting this up i was only trying to help. Here is the break down of each product on Halfords website i know it says £50 all i said was its around £100 worth of stuff.
> Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax 16oz £9.50
> Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax 450ml £13.99
> Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre £7.00 x2 so £14
> ...


I knew what you meant straight away bud, it's pretty obvious really!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Just goes to show the massive markups made on some products.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Just goes to show the massive markups made on some products.


To be fair though, massive markups pay for research and development on new products. Sometimes companies need "cash cows" to subsidise other less profitable products as well.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmmmm, got a £20 Halfrauds voucher for crimbo......


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

All of those items are good quality, the only one I have never used is the wheel spray.
Perfect kit for £35 that!


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Ordered.... SWMBO's new car is getting it on Saturday.... :detailer:


Edit.. Now purchased.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time and effort to post this up. some posters love to nitt pick even when members are trying to be helpful like your good self. best to ignore them:thumb:
todds


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

I used mine today. Very impressed with all of the products! The cloths are brilliant.


----------

